
Norwegian Airlines Sets Record for Fastest Transatlantic Flight - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-19/norwegian-airlines-sets-record-for-fastest-transatlantic-flight
======
api_or_ipa
Well that's a clickbait title.

"Norwegian Airlines Sets Record for Fastest Transatlantic Flight in a Subsonic
Aircraft".

